# please help me identify this sportmaster



## Chefranelli (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought this bike a few years ago and just really got interested in its history!
Any info would help!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 23, 2010)

It's an AMF built bike from the 70s. There isn't any serial # info for these (yet), so that's about as close as one can get.


----------



## Chefranelli (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks any idea how much one would be worth?

and my brake keeps locking up any ideas?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 24, 2010)

Chefranelli said:


> thanks any idea how much one would be worth?
> 
> and my brake keeps locking up any ideas?




Not much demand for these, maybe $50-75ish. The grease in the brake hub is probably old and dried out, needs to be cleaned & regreased.


----------

